# SanMai, TrueStone knife



## VotTak (Nov 10, 2020)

SanMai blank from Serafim Hlubish. It has K340(Bohler) as middle layer.
HRC 61. 
Handle - nickel silver and TrueStone material(You understand that it is not real stone... but hard nevertheless).
Leather sheath... do not even know what to say about it... I just thought that it will match knife handle.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 10, 2020)

Yup, it's a good match, another nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rocking RP (Nov 11, 2020)

WOW. Absolutely amazing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 11, 2020)

Very cool. Are the bolsters dovetailed? I'm trying to figure out how you did the design on the sheath. Carved? Stamped?


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 11, 2020)

Gorgeous!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 11, 2020)

VotTak said:


> SanMai blank from Serafim Hlubish.


How hard is he to buy from? I've tried to message him a couple of times to see if I could buy a blade or some blanks, but haven't heard from him.


BTW - very, very nice knife!

Mike

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 11, 2020)

Mike Hill said:


> How hard is he to buy from? I've tried to message him a couple of times to see if I could buy a blade or some blanks, but haven't heard from him.
> 
> 
> BTW - very, very nice knife!
> ...



I'd like his contact info too. I tried to find him via Google but all I saw as Facebook links and I don't do FB. Depending on price i might be interested in a blade blank like that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## VotTak (Nov 11, 2020)

@Mike Hill @DLJeffs
That blacksmith is on Facebook only. I usually contact him over Facebook messenger. Not sure whether he understands English. In regards of what he is doing... That knife was made from blank which is called "low layered laminated steel". It has K340(Bohler) as middle layer and outside couple different steels to show layers. This particular blank was made with nickel to separate layers. Currently he stopped using nickel due to complication in usage.
He also makes complicated many layered steel blanks and good thing is that you can discuss what metal goes in middle layer. Even if you want to put in REX.
Also available from him stainless damascus - but price is much higher.
And you can also discuss with him to what HRC hardness you want your blade to be brought(in range available for given steel of course). He is flexible and in case he does not have immediate orders he can do your order very quickly.
Mailing time from Ukraine to USA around 2 weeks. Once I saw order came in 12 days. Earlier this summer order was taking around 6 weeks.
In case you want me to help you to communicate with him - let me know and I will help.
In regards of reliability ... He is well known in community of Ukrainian blacksmiths, so it is safe to order from him.

I just ordered from him 6 more blanks and he already ship it to me.


----------



## VotTak (Nov 11, 2020)

Here is pic of blanks(what to expect):



2 blanks on the right side are stainless damascus with M390 in middle layer.
And also here are 2 unfinished blades/knives(I just started on them) with his regular "low layered laminate" and it is NOT stainless.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 12, 2020)

VotTak said:


> @Mike Hill @DLJeffs
> That blacksmith is on Facebook only. I usually contact him over Facebook messenger. Not sure whether he understands English. In regards of what he is doing... That knife was made from blank which is called "low layered laminated steel". It has K340(Bohler) as middle layer and outside couple different steels to show layers. This particular blank was made with nickel to separate layers. Currently he stopped using nickel due to complication in usage.
> He also makes complicated many layered steel blanks and good thing is that you can discuss what metal goes in middle layer. Even if you want to put in REX.
> Also available from him stainless damascus - but price is much higher.
> ...


I've only tried twice on facebook so far. I'll be patient. Buying from Russia - not concerned - been over there for vacation, and have bought from shops in Russia several times. Bought several blades from a guy on Etsy located in Russia. Even bought a couple of Nitrogen Steel blades from him (don't remember which steel though - it was one of the Vanax's though). I deactivated my etsy account and lost that info - I think his shop was Vasverblades or something like that. He apparently does not do the laminateds. I am interested in getting a stainless damascus for a chef knife for me - but have been hesitant because of the price - but then I paid for a Vanax! Never know what I might be thinking!


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 12, 2020)

He's still there. I just went and looked at his Etsy sight. Very decent prices for his knives and the blanks. Now the Vanax knives are up there!


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 12, 2020)

yep on the Vanax. Fortunately, I bought my blades before he realized he could charge that much. I bought a chef and a filet blade The filet is not one of those springy kinds that I like, but can't wait to make it and use it to see if I like a stiffer filet knife. Decades ago used stiff ones - even electric knives to filet all those specs we used to catch in Baffin Bay and north to just about Corpus.


----------

